# Core Corrosion???????



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

purchased the new core last week, used it over the weekend , and this morning i noticed corrosion around the quick fire thumb bar on the left side above the side plate lock.......used spray bottle when i returned from fishin as suggested... and let dry in the house....any suggestions as to why this may have happened.....I have the citica 100 & 200 and have never had this happen to either one of them....Is the Core just a bit more temper mental and need a bit more TLC.....???


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can you post a pic so I can get a better idea of where the corrosion is? Did you wipe the reel down after spraying it off?


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Id bring it back*

I would ask Shimano to get you a new one after spending that kind of money. Post back and let us know what they do for you.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We will repair or replace the reel under warranty. I still would like to see the corrosion and find out if the reel was properly wiped down after it was rinsed.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Bantam1..... The reel was wiped down after it was sprayed down with water, i have returned the reel as of yesterday and exchanged it with a new one....I was just quite surprised that this happened with just one use.....I will post a pic ASAP and send to you, to illustrate where the corrosion occurred.....i will be fishing again this weekend and i will keep a close eye on it....Thanks for your response!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I would like to see that myself, Post pictures , I bought 3 recently.. Just curious??


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

I have had mine a little over a month, and no problems with mine yet!! but i will watch for it..


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I have 2 that have both been used wading multiple times and have no visible corrosion. Hopefully that was a fluke!!!!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't know about the core, but my new curado 200DHSV has corosion so bad that the nut casing on the handle lifted up. I keep my stuff real clean and this reel is less than a couple months old!

I never had a problem with the old green curados, but now I question the durability of their new stuff.

Pic...









Ty


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

*ANYBDYHERE Please read*

ANYBDYHERE- I need to know where you returned/exchanged this reel. We need to see this reel so we can determine what happened.

artofficial- We have seen isolated cases on these handles corroding mainly in Southern Texas. Please send your reel to us for repairs or get it to one of the warranty centers. We will repair the reel at no charge.

If you have a Curado D model then please remove the handle nut cap and make sure it is properly rinsed after use. Apply some grease to the handle and handle nut around the cap contact. This should prevent corrosion in the future.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks, B1, the reel was gladly exchanged at Academy in SugarLand.

Like I said, I have 3 new Curados and 8 old ones and have never seen this.

Thanks for the service!!!!

Ty


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok i have taken a pic of the new reel i exchanged for and placed a black arrow just to the left of the thumb release.....sorry for the terrible pic....this is the location that the corrosion started......I was very pleased with the performance of the reel and am giving it another try....Tight lines to all!!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Were there signs of salt showing inside the plastic lever? Where exactly did it corrode?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

no signs of corrossion inside plastic cover....the only corrossion visible was where the arrow is pointing in the picture


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Wow*

This is great customer support. Glad you guys are on board.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

????????????????????????


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

*mine have it too*

I'm going to fish in a couple hours and was just getting everything ready. I haven't looked at my reels since last weekend and both of them have corrosion exactly where his arrow was. The good news is it is only on that rod. I opened the side where the brakes are expecting to see it all in there and there was 0 corrosion inside or on the frame. Just a little on that rod that I wiped off with a q-tip with corrosion X on it. I'll keep an eye on them but think they will be fine.

I would be much more worried if it were somewhere else.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Bantam, is there anything that folks could use to coat the reel parts to prevent corrosion ?...such as clear laquer or something like that ?


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Bantam,

I just got a Core last week. I got it so I could treat it like my old Gold Chronarch Sf. I wanted a reel that could be rinsed well, dried, and sprayed with some reel magic.

Can you tell me what I need to do to keep my new reel in good shape? Although I own a Mg 50, I just use that one for drift fishing. I was hoping to have a winner in the Core for serious grinding. I love this new reel!

Thanks


----------



## txredchaser (Aug 28, 2007)

I have had my Core's for 3 weeks now and no problem. Im not saying it wont happen, but this is what we do now with our reels. My roommates and I fish just about everyday down here in Corpus, and what we found out was, that if you washed your reels off down here, and dont blow them off, or wipe them real good, the calcium and whatever else is in our water will corrode these reels quick. From January till June, we probably sent back 15- 50mgs and 10- 100 curados. 
Now all we do is spray reel magic on a rag and wipe down, and thats it. We havent had any problems since. I still wish they made the 100mgs, those were the best. I have 3 I still use, and 2 still in the box, that I wont use. 
Im glad we have a sight now to fix our Shimano problems.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I plan to only use reel magic fron now on.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rinsing the reels is the best way to keep them clean and free of salt. I recommend that you remove the spool to gain access to the tight spots. Use a q-tip and some rubbing alcohol to clean these tight spots. This will help remove the salt and prevent corrosion in the tight spots. Tear down will be needed if the reel is dunked. 

Wade fishing takes a toll on equipment so routine maintenance is very important. If the reel gets scratched then use some clear nail polish to cover it. 

This particular Core reel was not actually corroded. We received the reel back for inspection and found that it was just salt build up from improper cleaning. I would not worry about it if you clean your reels after fishing.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks for the input, and I'm definitely not worried. Should I rinse them with water or reel magic?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Bantam thanks for your help on this....i have my second core that i have in fact done a tear down on.....i do quite a bit of wade fishing, and my reels do get wet alot.....To the core users out there.....i have found out that you must .....after every use wash down and clean this reel, unlike the citicas where as i would clean after the weekend of fishing......Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Water is fine to use. Spraying the reel with any oils or solvents will allow it to enter the reel. This will then mix with the grease and pretty much remove it from the gear teeth thus resulting in premature gear wear or failure. 

You can use Corrosion X or something similar if you spray it onto a rag first and wipe the exterior of the reel if you choose. I prefer water and a towel to wipe it dry. Another thing that I have been doing lately is opening the side plate (palm side) and allowing the water to drain and evaporate even more.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Perfect, thank you!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep I always let the water out and dry clean, Kudos thanks, I did not think it was going to be a corrosion deal..



Bantam1 said:


> Rinsing the reels is the best way to keep them clean and free of salt. I recommend that you remove the spool to gain access to the tight spots. Use a q-tip and some rubbing alcohol to clean these tight spots. This will help remove the salt and prevent corrosion in the tight spots. Tear down will be needed if the reel is dunked.
> 
> Wade fishing takes a toll on equipment so routine maintenance is very important. If the reel gets scratched then use some clear nail polish to cover it.
> 
> This particular Core reel was not actually corroded. We received the reel back for inspection and found that it was just salt build up from improper cleaning. I would not worry about it if you clean your reels after fishing.


----------

